# New mice



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Today I acquired from a friend his collection of male mice, they are so cute! They don't as of yet have names but they are in quarantine from the others at the moment


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Will you be keeping all ofthem in one cage?


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

No they were all fighting, iv paired them all off into the pairs they were snuggling into and sectioned off the floors of my large multi story cage. A local breeder is taking some of them to get them all nice and healthy again! They wernt in the best condition this evening but some nice food and some attention has done them the world of good already! There were 30 in a fish tank full of shavings! I managed to get as many as possible! It was a horrible sight to see and the people that had them had no idea what they ate or anything. Glad I could help them! I would never have that many mice in such a small space, it's not fair on them! Was brilliant to see them all relaxed with fresh bedding and some soft paper to make nests


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

Sounds like a good move for the mice! What are you going to do with them all?


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm just going to get them a nice healthy weight and let them live their lives out happy. I might use a couple of the bucks with my does but I would rather they are at a good weight and less stressed before I make any plans for them. I'm really glad a local breeder is taking on some to help with their recovery too! It just shows there are loads of people who care about the littlest animal  oh and about half an hour ago I went to check on my doe silver and she's had her kits! So excited


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I found this little guy in amongst the males, I have managed to foster him off with tootsie and her fuzzies! I have no idea where he came from as there were no females at all in the fish tank! Poor little guy!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I couldn't wait any longer and had to peek at the new arrivals! There seems to be roughly 14 of them and that's guessing from counting as the wiggled about! Don't worry their full nest was still in tact and put right back


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I took 10 males to a local breeder in exchange for 3 satins! Now I'm not one of these solid colour types of people! I like having a good white base colour and then splats here and there or white splats here and there but I got a white and greyish one and a white and black one I will get pictures as soon as I can of them and I also got a black one with a grey underside! Now I don't know my colours at all so i will require assistance lol I know that my bucks frank and fudge and my does tootsy and misty are argentines from previous questions about them and my doe silver is a banded agouti I believe! So yeah I'm rather quite excited about the prospects of these new girls and I'm currently waiting to find out about a nice tri coloured buck! Fingers crossed on that front


----------

